# Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## tropicalgirl (Jan 18, 2007)

one of my guppies seems to be bleeding from the inside out and looks like it is losing its flesh!!!!! its very YUK, I have two others in the tank that seem fine. does any body know what this could be?. the tank has been running for over a week and the pH is fine. Help please!!! 

Becks


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Never seen or heard of bleeding from the inside out, sounds nasty.
There are however diseases that may look like internal bleeding. scroll down this link and see if you see something close.......... 
http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/skin_disorders.html


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like nitrite poisoning. If the tank has only been running for a week it is not cycled. Tank specs would also help us help you. PH is rarely a cause of poor health in fish. Read up on the nitrogen cycle in aquariums to get you started. It will prevent this from happening again.


----------

